# 721 w/Dish500 dual LBF?



## fshagan (Aug 6, 2005)

My current set up is a Dish500 with dual lnbf pointed at 119 and 110, a DP301 receiver and a model 1000. Both "Check Switch" screens say I have a SW21 switch. 

I just ordered a 721 from Dish Depot that is on its way. It will replace the model 1000.

If I'm reading the posts and manual right ... and I'm probably not ... my installation options are:

1. Install a legacy quad lnbf and run two cables to the 721, and one to the DP301. This has the advantage of allowing me to still install a third receiver off the other line (is this true? Am I missing a switch here?) 

2. Install a Dishpro Twin lnbf, a DP+44 switch, and run one cable to each receiver, using a DP "separator thingy" at the 721 to split the cable for the two inputs on the 721. This is an expensive option with the DP+44 switches running $189.

3. Same as above, but no DP+44 is needed. The 721 plus separator, and the DP301, can both take just one of the cables from the twin lnbf.


Are those the options?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Your current Dish500 setup has *2* dual LNBFs.

1. True. No, the switch is built in to the Quad. You could also use a DishPro Quad since both receivers are DishPro and I assume you'll never want to see the 1000 again.

2. You got it.

3. That would actually be the DP Plus Twin but this is not an option for you because the 721 will not work with the DPP Twin until it is upgraded from the current L175 software.

4. Replace the SW21s with an SW44 or SW64.


----------



## fshagan (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks, BobaBird.

You are right, I have two dual LNBFs. 

My daughter may want the model 1000 for her room, in which case I think the legacy quad LNBF may be the best solution. Then, the only other issue is running the extra cabling to 721, and to her room if she decides to pony up the money (she's now a "part time" college student learning about "self-reliance", even if it kills me).

If I understand the DishPro stuff right, if I were to use the DishPro Quad, I would still have to run 2 cables to my 721, and the extra cable to my daughter's room if I want to use the 1000 there, plus install a DishPro adapter for the 1000.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Right again. If you went with your option 2 the 1000 wouldn't need the adapter. Sounds like the legacy Quad or option 4 are your best bets.


----------



## fshagan (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks ... have the legacy quad on order, and hoping it arrives before or at the same time as the 721. I'm blessed with a short cable run to the family room, so it shouldn't be too much of a problem ...

Do you have a recommendation on a UPS? Years back when I was buying them APC had the best ones in the low end range ... but now I see several different brands. Belkin and others, for instance. I don't know if they all condition the power like the APC models do, so I have some more research to do.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a quad feeding my 721, 508 & 301. I've read elsewhere that the separator does not work reliably with the 721 because not all the s/w has been fully updated. So the quad is the best choice.

Frankly, I recommend you buy a BrickWall dual outlet unit, and plug in a good ($100+) UPS into that. Then plug both your satellite receiver and TV into that. Of course, if you have a cheap TV or want to upgrade it, just use a cheap UPS. Most UPS units use MOVs, which will wear out, often without warning. So your surge protection is gone. Line conditioning is nice. Look into Brickwall and learn about SM vs MOV protection.


----------

